# Topics > Agriculture > Precision agriculture >  FarmBot Genesis, open-source automated precision farming machine, FarmBot Inc., San Luis Obispo, California, USA

## Airicist

farm.bot

youtube.com/FarmbotIo

facebook.com/FarmBot.io

twitter.com/farmbotio

twitter.com/FarmBotProject

linkedin.com/company/farmbot-io

instagram.com/farmbot.io

FarmBot on Wikipedia

CEO and Inventor - Rory Landon Aronson

"FarmBot - Open-Source CNC Farming" on Hackaday.io
FarmBot is an open-source CNC farming machine and software package built for small scale, hyper local, DIY food production.

----------


## Airicist

FarmBot Entry for the Hackaday Prize Finals Round

Published on Oct 25, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "FarmBot is a DIY agriculture robot that promises to usher in the future of farming"

by Chloe Olewitz
December 16, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Meet FarmBot

Published on May 26, 2016




> Humanity's first open-source CNC farming machine.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing FarmBot Genesis

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> FarmBot Genesis is humanity's first open-source CNC farming machine designed for at-home automated food production.

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to the FarmBot Warehouse

Published on Apr 4, 2017




> Get an inside look at the FarmBot.io warehouse to see what it takes to do the final packaging for the v1.2 FarmBot Genesis kits!

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 4, 2017




> FarmBot Genesis is the first FarmBot to be designed, prototyped, and manufactured. Genesis is designed to be a flexible FarmBot foundation for experimentation, prototyping, and hacking. The driving factors behind the design are simplicity, manufacturability, scalability, and hackability.
> 
> Genesis is a small scale FarmBot primarily constructed from V-Slot aluminum extrusions and aluminum plates and brackets. Genesis is driven by NEMA 17 stepper motors, an Arduino Mega with a RAMPS shield, and a Raspberry Pi 2 host computer. These electronics were chosen for their great availability, support, and usage in the DIY 3D printer world.
> 
> Project by Rory Aronson

----------


## Airicist

FarmBot stories: the Sudweeks family

Published on May 18, 2017




> Garrett and Lexie Sudweeks are first generation FarmBot builders in Cedar City, Utah in the United States. Watch them put together their v1.2 FarmBot Genesis kit and hear what it means to them to grow their own food and be a part of the larger open-source FarmBot community.

----------


## Airicist

FarmBot Genesis v1.2 Full Kit unboxing

Published on May 18, 2017




> In this video we show you a detailed unboxing of FarmBot Genesis v1.2.

----------


## Airicist

This is FarmBot Genesis XL

Published on Nov 30, 2017




> This is FarmBot Genesis XL. Pre-order during December to save $800 on the 1st manufacturing run of our most productive FarmBots yet.

----------


## Airicist

It's time for FarmBot Express and Genesis MAX

Nov 28, 2019




> At three times the size of FarmBot Express XL and Genesis XL, our MAX bots are suitable for small commercial production and cutting edge research programs. Pre-order during the Black Friday/Cyber Monday launch event to save $1,000 and $1,500 off MSRP.

----------

